# 2 into 1 USB cable



## lopslop (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure that I am in the right place here so sorry....
Having a problem with a remote hard drive which is beeping and doesn't run....the diagnostics say that it needs more power and I should get a 2 into 1 usb cable. In short plug two into the laptop and one into the drive to give it more power.
I can't find one anywhere. Even 'specialist sellers' just go blank on me....
Anyone got any ideas on stockists?
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One of these? http://www.buy.com/prod/apricorn-ausb-y-usb-power-adapter-y-cable-3-28ft/q/loc/101/202641110.html


----------



## greenlife (Jul 3, 2008)

lopslop said:


> Not sure that I am in the right place here so sorry....
> Having a problem with a remote hard drive which is beeping and doesn't run....the diagnostics say that it needs more power and I should get a 2 into 1 usb cable. In short plug two into the laptop and one into the drive to give it more power.
> I can't find one anywhere. Even 'specialist sellers' just go blank on me....
> Anyone got any ideas on stockists?
> Thanks



When you mean remote your external? If it is external you might have a bad case. More than likely your USB ports on your Laptop are giving the HD enough power. You should get a USB hub with its own power supply and connect your HD via that. That or getting a less power consuming HD.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many 2.5" USB drives also include a separate power connection, which you can use to power the drive with an optional 5V power brick.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

johnwill said:


> One of these? http://www.buy.com/prod/apricorn-ausb-y-usb-power-adapter-y-cable-3-28ft/q/loc/101/202641110.html


I know what they do but are the split plugs wired differently? Just curious.... :smooch:


----------



## lopslop (Aug 14, 2008)

johnwill said:


> One of these? http://www.buy.com/prod/apricorn-ausb-y-usb-power-adapter-y-cable-3-28ft/q/loc/101/202641110.html


I think that's it...I'm going to drop them an email.
Thanks


----------



## lopslop (Aug 14, 2008)

greenlife said:


> When you mean remote your external? If it is external you might have a bad case. More than likely your USB ports on your Laptop are giving the HD enough power. You should get a USB hub with its own power supply and connect your HD via that. That or getting a less power consuming HD.


Yes, I'm worried that the remote is bust....I've a friend who has a separate usb hub so may use this to see if it works.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many external drives have a problem on a single USB connection, I've had several here that exhibit this issue. My current pair that I use happen to work well on a single USB connection, but that's not universal. Most companies that sell these drives offer an optional power splitter cable to solve this issue if it occurs.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Closing 4 year old Thread . .


----------

